# Schwinn stingray parts that i don't know what to do with



## fxo550 (Oct 24, 2012)

Anybody local? I am in florida 

i do not need this!!!!


----------



## fxo550 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a lot more not in pictures 

this is like my collection you know!!!

Help me out with this guys!!!


----------



## fxo550 (Oct 24, 2012)

Any of you in florida?

Now i am more into balloon tire bicycles


----------



## Stingman (Oct 24, 2012)

Is the Grey Ghost a repop? I'm interested in it.


----------



## fxo550 (Oct 25, 2012)

freme is a 1971 restored original
chain guard ie a repo
crank/sprocket 1971 original

i have many other parts not in pictures


----------



## fxo550 (Oct 25, 2012)

Stingman said:


> Is the Grey Ghost a repop? I'm interested in it.





frame is a 1971 coaster brake frame grey ghost


----------



## Slik Rick (Nov 3, 2012)

*Grey ghost*



fxo550 said:


> freme is a 1971 restored original
> chain guard ie a repo
> crank/sprocket 1971 original
> 
> i have many other parts not in pictures




if you're interested in selling the frame and some other parts and would be willing to ship im interested.
thank you


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 4, 2012)

Slik Rick said:


> if you're interested in selling the frame and some other parts and would be willing to ship im interested.
> thank you




Yes i am,send pm with parts your interested,thanks


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Nov 14, 2012)

*Seat's*

Are those seat's repo?


----------



## mcmfw2 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Part*

PM Sent...Thanks


----------



## Chgobike (Jan 7, 2013)

*Seats*

PM sent on Red/White/Blue seat and White Persons


----------

